# The new carrier review thread



## Arcanegirl

I just had a peek at the old one and it looks a bit empty!

So heres a nice fresh one with some up to date carriers and reviews.

Post a reply with the following, and no chat please lets keep this easy to read :)

Make:

Url:

Type:

Positives:

Negatives:

Marks out of 10


----------



## littlestar85

Make: Sugar Spice Baby

Url:https://sugarspicebaby.com/

Type: Mei Tai

Positives: 
-Looks great
-Very comfortable
-LO is in a great position in it
-Big enough and durable enough to use until toddler years (as far as I can see)
-Can be perfectly adjusted to your size

Negatives: 
-Not good for a small baby, but for a baby who is in, say, 3-6 months clothes and has good head control it's wonderful. 
-Long straps can be tricky to wrap when out and about if you don't want them to brush on the floor while you're doing it up

Marks out of 10: 9


----------



## lynnikins

Make: Victoria the Sling Lady

Url:https://www.facebook.com/pages/Victoria-the-slinglady/154164161265631

Type:Woven Panel Wrap

Positives: many different ways to tie to suit your lifestyle and baby and preferences, panel adds individuality and extra support for a heavier baby, easy to take with you

Negatives: Long and takes practice to get a good wrap

Marks out of 10: 8 1/2


----------



## Arcanegirl

Make: Connecta

Url: https://www.connectababycarrier.com/pages/connecta.php

Type: Mei Tai

Positives: The buckles are really easy to use, my OH found it easy enough to do up. Because its buckled aswell theres no long straps to drag around on the floor.
The price isnt too expensive for a "pretty" carrier

Negatives: If you get one without a hood, I found for my toddler who still sleeps the body was too short to support him as he slept. If you get the Intergra wiht the hood (which i didnt) then this probably wont be a problem.

Marks out of 10: 9 out of 10


----------



## Hayley90

Make: Victoria the Slinglady

Url: (as above - Lynnikins post)

Type: Mei Tai

Positives: 
- Looks fantastic
- Completely custom
- comfortable to wear, not too hot
- Easy to transport to take with you
- Long straps so fit all sizes

Negatives:
- Bit difficult to learn how to tie baby in if you're a newbie (like me!) Very long straps get tangled/drag on floor.
- Not 'ridgid' around the head/neck area when baby gets taller- Harrison could lean down and move, which loosened the knots (might just be my crappy tie-ing though :lol:) Not supportive above his neck really. 

Marks out of 10
8/10

x


----------



## discoclare

*Make: *Sugar Spice Baby

*Url:*https://sugarspicebaby.com/

*Type:* Mei Tai

*Positives: *
-Really comfortable (for LO and me) with lovely thick fabric and nice padded straps, can wear her for hours easily (she's 8 months at the mo)
-Gorgeous colours and fabric panels for the front which popper on and off (so you can buy different panels and snap onto front according to your mood)
-Very generous and supportive so should still be able to wear LO in for a long time to come
- Front panel folds inside out and then poppers so it looks like a cute little leopard print clutch bag when folded away!

*Negatives: *
-Might swamp a small baby (though you can adjust by rolling at the waist to shorten), plus my DD just didn't like Mei Tais (irrespective of brand) until she was about 4 months, but if your LO likes them it has a nice padded head rest
-As with all Mei tais you need to practice tying a bit compared to buckled carriers (but it's dead easy really, I mastered the front carry at 2nd attempt)

*Marks out of 10:* 9


----------



## discoclare

*Make:* UK slings

*Url:* https://www.ukslings.co.uk/

*Type:* Mei Tai

*Positives: *
- The price! Pretty cheap for a patterned Mei Tai
- Lovely patterns, though not a huge variety of colours (usually on a black background so will be plain black on reverse side)
- Lightweight, yet supportive
- The front panel isn't especially large but I think this is a plus: my DD can see everything whilst still feeling safely contained, a smaller baby wouldn't be too swamped (though we never tried when she was small as we didn't have it then)
- comes with a mesh bag for storing, though it's a bit blah!

*Negatives: *
- Straps could be a bit more padded / thicker material. I am a bit more comfy in my other one if wearing for long periods. I'm being picky as the straps are padded, it's just a bit more would be better if you plan on wearing in it for a long time.
-As with all Mei tais you need to practice tying a bit compared to buckled carriers (but it's dead easy really, I mastered the front carry at 2nd attempt)

*Marks out of 10: *8 1/2 (straps could be padded slightly more for long periods of use, but can't really fault it for the price)


----------



## JellyBeann

*Make:* Ergo Baby Original

*Url: *US: UK/Europe: 
*Type:* Ergo, Rucksack carrier, can be worn on front, hip or back

*Positives: *Suitable from Birth (with use of an insert) to 40lbs, most of childs weight is transferred to your hips, which makes carrying my lump of a 26lber easier, you can get rucksacks.bags to attatch to the carrier to make babywearing with bags easier. Comes in a variety of colours and materials

*Negatives: *I find the sleep hood hard to put up when baby is on back, and the chest strap buckle hard to fasten with child on front

*Marks out of 10: *pretty amazing carrier, I love it 10/10


----------



## bky

Make: Connecta Integra

Url: https://www.connectababycarrier.com/pages/connecta.php

Type: Mei Tai

Positives: Very comfortable, easy to use, custom fabric available, reversible for the OH, sturdy and packs up relatively small. Fits plus size ladies with ease.

Negatives: I'm starting (at 16-18lbs) to feel the lack of a padded waist/back strap. It's just a nylon strap on the standard model and I find it kind of curls up and digs into your back as it's only 3 inches wide or whatever it is. You may be able to buy a padded lumbar strap, but it doesn't come standard. It's not so bad, but if you had a heavier baby it might be an issue.

Marks out of 10: 8.5 out of 10


----------



## Farie

Make: Ergo Original

Url: https://www.ergobabycarrier.com/

Type: SSC

Positives: Comfy, easy to put on and off with clips not ties, fits from birth to toddler, fits all sizes, good for long wearing as well as short trips/housework

Negatives: Not as much head support as a Moby for very little bubbas, a bit bulky over the shoulders and in front of you. Chest strap can be hard to clip if your not flexible!

Marks out of 10: 9 - I'd like more colours/patterns! Mei Tais are prettier. But seriously tho, its a WONDERFUL carrier


----------



## freckleonear

*Make:* Storchenwiege wrap

*Url:* https://www.storchenwiege.co.uk

*Type:* woven wrap

*Positives:* Several different colours and designs. Thick and supportive. Nice and wide to make back carries easier. At the cheaper end of the market but very good quality. Ideal for beginners to wrapping and an excellent "workhorse" wrap.

*Negatives:* Quite thick so may be hot for multi-layer carries in the summer.

*Marks out of 10:* 9


----------



## freckleonear

*Make:* Natibaby wrap

*Url:* https://www.natibaby.eu/sklep/?p=productsList

*Type:* woven wrap

*Positives:* Loads of different colours, designs and fabric blends (cotton, bamboo, linen, silk, ramie). Note that different weaves will have different properties so thickness, softness and supportiveness will vary. Most (but not all) of the wraps are nice and wide to make back carries easier. So much choice enabling you to choose a wrap that will be ideal for your individual requirements.

*Negatives:* Need to research the different designs first to find out whether they are thick/thin, etc. Can be quite expensive (although the specials page is definitely worth a look).

*Marks out of 10:* 10


----------



## freckleonear

*Make:* Victoria Slinglady

*Url:* https://www.victoriaslinglady.co.uk/

*Type:* woven wrap

*Positives:* Very cheap so a good budget option. Different colours and designs.

*Negatives:* These are SPOC (simple piece of cloth) rather than GSW (german style woven wraps), which means that they are made out of normal fabric. The weave is different and not as supportive, so they can be quite difficult to get comfortable.

*Marks out of 10:* 4


----------



## freckleonear

*Make:* Connecta Integra

*Url:* https://www.connectababycarrier.com/

*Type:* Asian style carrier (buckle tai)

*Positives:* Very quick and easy to put on and off. No long straps trailing on the ground so good for wet weather. Suitable for small and large sized people and easily adjustable, so great for Dads too. Incredibly comfortable when carrying babies under a year old. Good value for money and a great introduction to ASCs.

*Negatives:* Starts to feel less comfortable on the shoulders once baby is 1-2 years old, so may need to upgrade to a toddler carrier for extended babywearing.

*Marks out of 10:* 9


----------



## lozzy21

Make: Sleepy baby wrap

Url: https://www.sleepywrap.com/

Type: stretchy wrap.

Positives: Very comfortable, the weight of baby is taken by all your back, no straps to dig in. Supportive of a newborn and younger baby, It can support your babys head before they develop neck control or when they fall asleep.

Negatives: Can be tricky to tie when in a rush or when in public, Can take a few trys to get it tied right. If you dont get it tied tight enough it starts to sag after an hour or so. Harder to tie with an uncoperative baby. Sags a lot with an older baby.

Marks out of 10 8/10


----------



## goddess25

Make: Baby bjorn

URL: https://www.babybjorn.com/

type - bucked carrier

positives - its easy to use, its slim line and you can easily fit a baby in there and they seem quite comfortable. Its easy to apply by yourself.

negatives - it can only be used with baby in one position although I have seen it with baby faced outwards and the top folded down. I find that it really hurts my back as the one I have is the original design with no lumbar support. Upper back and shoulders hurt quickly especially if your child is a bigger weight. The weight limit of the carrier is low so it cannot be used into the toddler years.

Marks out of 10 - 6


----------



## goddess25

Make - Baby Buddha

URL - https://www.babybuddha.ca/

type - 2 pouches and a long piece of material (wrap and pouches)

positives - it looks nice. Your child can be worn in a large variety of positions right through the toddler years. There website is pretty good with instructional videos on all the different positions. Once its on its fairly comfortable. 

Negatives - I found it really hard to get baby and toddler into the right positions. No matter how many times I watched the videos and viewed the booklet I just cant get some of them right. The material is really really stretchy and when Euan was heavier I never felt that he was particularly supported, despite tying the support belt really tight under his bum.

Marks out of 10 - 7


----------



## goddess25

Make - Ergo baby

URL - https://www.ergobabycarrier.com/

type - buckle

positives - Its comfortable, easy to apply, baby and child are well supported, there is a nice hood to support heads when sleeping or from the sun, it can be worn until child is approx 40lb. It doesnt hurt to wear. You can pop your toddler/ baby in a variety of positions, front wearing, on the hip or as a backpack. I wear Euan on the hip or backpack and he is 34lb and its quite comfy.

Negatives - I find it hard doing up the back strap, I cant get the hood to stud in if child is on my back. I have a 8 week old and have been trying it with her, I have the infant insert but I dont feel that it fits very well. I have found that wrapping her in a blanket and popping her inside is more comfortable.

Marks out of 10 - 10 I love it.


----------



## goddess25

Make - munchkin

URL - https://www.munchkin.com/

type - pouch sling

positives - they look nice,

negatives - I am on the larger side and have a really large chest. I bought this sling in an XL size and I am not that huge. Once I have the pouch on I can hardly get the baby inside and its just so uncomfortable for both of us. It was a big waste of money and have only tried it in the house. Never used.

Marks out of 10 - 2


----------



## Louiseandbump

Make: Bubba sling. 

Url:https://www.facebook.com/bubbaslings#!/pages/Bubba-Slings/199487926739992 
(if this doesnt work, just search bubba sling on facebook)

Type: wrap, same style as moby wrap. 

Positives: Easy to use, after buying a baba sling and being totally confused i was a bit skeptic about buying another 
but at £20 i thought i may as well try it as i really wanted to be able to babywear. 
Just like the mobywrap from what ive seen, but cheaper and more attractive!
So easy to wrap, lightweight and really nice looking too. SO glad i brought mine! 
Really comfy and Lilly loves it, shes so content when shes in it. 

I was worried about a wrap being secure but when its wrapped so that shes snug
I feel that she is so safe in there and you can tell shes well supported. 
Cant reccomend the bubbasling enough :) 

Negatives: None really :) 

Marks out of 10: 10! :thumbup
https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/217236_1955453283976_1172034490_2301197_654569_n.jpg


----------



## Cerellia

*Make*: Bondolino

*Url*: https://www.hoppediz.de/shop/bondolino

*Type*: comfort carrier / Mai Tai derrivate

*Positives*:

- Semi elastical material allows for an ergonomical position of the baby with round spine and tucked up legs.
- expandibal bar for optimally spreaded legs.
- Supports the baby well.
- Very comfortable for the baby (paddings on the legs of the baby)
- Can be used almost from the beginning (depending on the size of the baby)
- Good weight distribution
- Very comfortible for the wearer (wide and padded shoulderbelts)
- Easy to use
- Organic cotton material

*Negatives: *

- Baby grows out quite quickly (We could only use it half a year).
- When carrying on the back, I always had the feeling that the straps would slip from my shoulders).
- hook-and-loop fastener gets worn out over time.

*Marks out of 10:* 9




*Make*: Manduca

*Url*: https://www.manduca-baby-carrier.eu/order.php

*Type*: comfort carrier fullbuckle

*Positives*:

- Spreaded legs position.
- Supports the baby well.
- paddings on the legs of the baby
- Can be used from the beginning untill toddler age (at least in theory).
- Good weight distribution
- Quite comfortable for the wearer
- Easy to use
- Good for backwearing
- Looks good.

*Negatives: *

- Not perfectly ergonomical: Legs are spreaded but not tucked up.
- Stiff material: The spine of the baby is pushed in a straight position.
- Although the producer recomends it from the beginning until todler age, there is a time gap where neither the newborn extention nor the broad bar fits.
- The newborn extention is quite anoying when wearing an older baby.


*Marks out of 10:* 7


----------



## bky

Make: Taylormade Solarveil Ring sling

Url: https://www.babycarriersnmore.com/catalog/item/2458339/4714602.htm can be found at various other retailers

Type: Ring sling

Positives: Great for swimming, showering (I found it great during the 5-7 month wiggly phase for showering with my baby) and potentially hot weather...if you can stand the...

Negatives: Digs into the shoulder. No stitching or padding present in some ring slings to spread the weight or ease the load. I did go for several 10-15 minute walks with my 5-7 month old (weighing 14-16lbs) and found it pretty uncomfortable. 

Marks out of 10: 4
Good for water, but strictly a situational sling in my view.


----------



## bky

Make: Serenity Slings

Url:https://www.serenityslings.co.nz/ (Page is currently down I think the business is moving-however as it's a NZ business you might be better off searching for pouch slings)

Type: Pouch. Similar to Hotsling, Peanutshell, Mammas Milk and others

Positives: Easy to just pop the baby in. I used mine for shopping for ages. Very compact, no straps or ties, just one piece of cloth. Will fit in a purse or changing bag.

Negatives: Needs to be measured to the user. Despite buying what I thought was the right size I still find mine too snug to do anything other than an upright (baby sitting) hold. As it is a one shoulder carry it does start to weigh on your shoulder with larger babies. Not recommended for long walks, but not bad for housework, short shopping trips and similar.

Marks out of 10: 6


----------



## DarlingMe

Make: baby k'tan

Url: www.babyktan.com

Type: sling/wrap

Price: $60-75 (just thought I would add that!)

Positives: double sling style (company says sling & structured carrier. Definately a unique carrier), easy to use, faster than a wrap, has several different positions that can be used, no buckles, machine wash & dry, no tying necessary, optional Sash for some holds, good back & shoulder support, have used it since week one- instant sleepy dust every time!, great for newborns, suitable 
for older but I can't review that yet!, comes in organic and breathable fabric options

Negatives: basic stretch fabric may not hold larger weights (compare to Moby style), sizing must be 
followed as a sling so not universal for different size users ( although true to size for me), jersey knit
stretch fabric seems to attract hair!, seems like has to be washed 
every few uses to regain shape

Marks out of 10: 8/10
Seems very similar to Baby Buddah brand
Hands down most useful baby gear item so far. I might give it the full 10 if I knew how it was with an older baby.


----------



## Maid Marian

*Make:* 'Moby'

*Url:* https://www.mobywrap.com/

*Type:* Stretchy wrap

*Positives:*
*Perfect for newborns.
*Supports head/neck really well, for little babies with no head control.
*Easy to put on once you've practised a few times.
*My little lad adores it and sleeps for hours in it.
*Since it's just material, not shaped, there's lots of flexibility with how to wear/tie it: can have legs in for tiny babies, and then legs (and head if wanted) out for bigger/older babies.
*Lovely variety of colours, and different types.

*Negatives:*
*Need to practice to get confident with it (but then it's second nature).
*Not suitable past about 18lbs, as it stretches too much then.

*Marks out of 10:*

8 - I've really enjoyed using it, and my little boy loves it too. It's been so useful, and I will definitely get it again for any future newborns!

_NB: Make sure you get one from a good website, as I got several from ebay and they were all fake  Two pages on how to tell fake moby wraps: Link 1, Link 2

Site I got mine from_


----------



## fluffpuffin

boba carrier 2g

https://www.bobafamily.com/

Type: soft structured carrier (SSC)

Positives:
-funky design - I have the tweet design
-very soft material, also available as organic
-very comfortable for me & my toddler, she fell asleep in it
-detachable sleep hood, great after a certain age as less bulk
-waistband is nice and wide and doesn't dig in
-body of the carrier is higher than other SSC I have tried, such as ergo, keeps baby close to my body and puts less strain on shoulders
-detchable foot rest straps to keep toddlers in a more ergonomical position, though my toddler hated them so that was unfortunate.

Negatives:
-cannot be used from birth, I would say this carrier is 6months plus
-body of carrier could be wider as not all toddlers tolerate the foot straps
-no pocket to put wallet or keys in
-shoulder straps could be a little wider


Marks out of 10: 8 - I like it but for the price I would get one that can be used from birth, also I miss the pocket for keys and wallet that my ergo has.


----------



## chobette

*Make:* CatBird Pikkolo Carrier 

*Url:* https://catbirdbaby.com/index.php/pikkolo-1.html/

*Type:* SSC

*Positives: *
Quick to use
Very comfortable 
Can be used from 8lbs in front carry
Easily cleaned with spot cleaning
Has 5 different carriers
Back Carry
Front Carry
Hip Carry
Newborn Carry
Outward Facing Carry 


*Negatives:*
Limited color options
Backlogged 
Have to purchase a separate support belt for babies 20lbs + 

*Marks out of 10:* 9


----------



## AimeeM

Make: Boba 3G

URL: https://store.bobafamily.com/baby-carrier/#color=10

Type: SSC

Positives: Very stylish with lots of choices, sturdy but light, comfortable for baby and me, you can get the matching pack to attach to front and they have excellent customer service. Very well made. I wear it for hours and feel fine.

Cons: My hair is long it gets snapped in the clip at the back some times and it hurts! The fabric really collects dust which bugs me as it's black you can really see it.

8.5/10


----------

